# Fv gulf venturer



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sure a few of you remember Bryan Gregson. I went to the fly fishing film tour this week in Anchorage and he was listed in the credits of one of the movies. I don't know if it's been through utah yet, but check it out if you get the chance.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The last I heard, Bryan was up in Montana, but that was second hand. He has done a few projects like this. 

He's a good guy. Met him a couple times during the stream access battles at the Capitol.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

F/V is alive and well. He is traveling the world filming, photographing, and fishing.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I met him a few years ago at the fly-tying expo. He's a great guy. I follow him on Facebook, too.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I remember about 6-8 years ago he caught a huge brown on the Madison. He couldn't revive it and I believe he got it mounted. If anyone knows of this fish and what occurred please post a pic.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's a link to a site with a picture of the fish. If I remember correctly he wrote a story about it but couldn't find it. 
https://thegreatwhitehunter.wordpress.com/madison-brown-trout/


----------

